# When will the kitties be born???



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

My cat had a yellow-greenish blob out of her mouth and she has shivers and like movements around her spine and her stomach is so big! She sat in one area and looked at one thing for a really long time and it kind of looked like contractions. She moved her body up and down and seemed to be in pain. Do you have ANY idea when she will give birth to the kitties?

Thanks, 
Natasha


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Any idea how long she's been pregnant? That'll give you a better idea. She could be in labor, she might not be.

My concern is the "blob" that came from her mouth. As far as I know, that shouldn't be a sign of labor. Has she seen a vet through her pregnancy? It might be a good idea... at least to call around and ask some specific questions. You may also want to prepare them if you need to bring her in. Its possible that she'll have a difficult delivery and may need help.


----------



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

Many people have said to me that the yellow greenish discharge is normal and came from her mucous plug. Gross, i know! Thanks and I am going to call the vet now!


----------



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, ok so i just called the vet and he said that it was PERFECTLY NORMAl for my baby to have that stuff because it was just a contraction and the stuff that comes out of it or somehting. Our kitties should be along within a week!


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Did you mean to say that the greenish glob was out of her mouth? Because even though I have no experience what-so-ever with cats in labor, I'm pretty sure the mucus plug comes out of the vaginal area, not the mouth 8O 

Jennifer


----------



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

It probably did come out of the vaginal area, im not sure, i was not there, we just came home to find it there on the floor. We asked the vet and he said it was normal. No worries.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Ahh, see I had a mental image of your kitty foaming green globs out of it's mouth!
Glad the vet said all was okay.
Jennifer


----------



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah I know what you are talking about lol. I cant wait for the kitties to come!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Well I know mucous plugs are normal for _humans_, so that does sound like a logical explanation


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

That explanation seems to make a lot of sense... I think the idea of it coming from her mouth was the part that worried us  

Any news?


----------



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

Kit-Kat has been showing signs that it will be very soon! She is panting and will go into labor most likely within the next three to four days or sooner. I can not wait and I will post pictures of the kittens when she has them! I am a little upset thoguh, as we can only keep one. This will be a tough decision. Hopefully, you guys can help me choose which one. But I promise to find OUTSTANDING homes for the rest.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There _is_ a mucous plug, but it comes from the vagina, and it's not usually green. Evidently the kittens have not yet arrived?


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

We had a cat once that did have a yellow-greenish plug.


----------



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

CatLover said:


> We had a cat once that did have a yellow-greenish plug.


And what happenned? Did things happen ok? 

And to the other question, no no signs of kittens, but the vet says she is healthy, so I think i will trust him


----------

